# Bsh



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been looking for a bsh kitten for a while I've noticed theirs a lot of breeders that do t have the pkd test done is pkd always inherited from one of their parent or can a kitten have pkd from parents that are pkd negative I'm a bit clueless with health test I just want to make sure I'm buying a healthy kitten thanks in advance


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If parents are PKD neg then kitten will be too.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

If both parents of lets say the mum tested negative for the PKD1 gene, then the mum is also PKD-negative. Same story for the dad. So I guess, in this case, it can be assumed that the kitten also does not carry the PKD1 gene. 

There have been stories of cats testing negative who eventually went on to have PKD kittens so I guess sometimes lab mistakes or whatever happen (but is rare).


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for your replies I just noticed when looking an making enquiries quite a few breeders don't test for pkd that why I asked was wondering how important the test was example if they can get pkd anyway if both parents are negative


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It would be very rare (i.e. a mix up at the lab for results) - I would DEFINITELY go for kittens whose parents are PKD neg - why risk it?


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

No I wouldn't risk it I just wasn't sure if they could have pkd anyway with negative parent thanks for clearing that up for me can't understand why breeders don't test first


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, don't assume that if a breeder doesn't test for PKD, that the parents are tested. Make sure to ask and make sure you have proof (copy of test results). 

If not, the PKD test is really cheap so it can be easily done by breeders.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It's always good to check ... I test ... It's peace of mind that my breeding cats will not pass on PKD to there offspring 

We have a litter Eight weeks old .. And went out to stud, I still ask for the certificate of neg PKD, so I know these little ones are Ok


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks I will do to would think that they would test especially if its cheap to do


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is their any other test that should be done that I need to be aware of bit of a bad experience in the past so want to make sure I get a healthy fur baby x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Most breeders do DNA test so they know what thier cat carries ... Ie longhair gene and blood type , so it's just other tick box 

It's not hard to do and take no time at all 

Good luck in your search ... You cannot go wrong with a British


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

I no their beautifull cats I had 2 both sadly past now it's been a while now so feel its time to get another


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Easiest is to find a good breeder, then you can be sure that they aren't bybs. lots of uk users here so I'm sure someone can point you in the right direction if you tell them what colour e
tc you want


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks I'm looking for a blue boy merseyside area willing to travel though if anyone's reading this lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

2lisa2 said:


> Thanks I'm looking for a blue boy merseyside area willing to travel though if anyone's reading this lol


I only have girls and no blue selfs .. If you look on the british shorthair club website under breeders list .. I do know a breeder in your area but she mainly does colourpoints


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just a quick note to say that make sure your kitten is GCCF registered or TICA etc registered. I had a quick look on pets4homes and there were LOADS of BSH on there but virtually none were registered. I was surprised by how many unregistered kittens of this breed there were on there 
I do love the BLUE ones


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Lisac27 said:


> Just a quick note to say that make sure your kitten is GCCF registered or TICA etc registered. I had a quick look on pets4homes and there were LOADS of BSH on there but virtually none were registered. I was surprised by how many unregistered kittens of this breed there were on there
> I do love the BLUE ones


yes Lisa i correct there are many many BYBs within the BSH breed - Im not sure about your area but in mine GCCF reg kittens sell quick - took deposits for my current litter of six in 5 days and that was being fussy and turning down people I didnt think were suitable

Good luck with your search. I love the blues


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

I've noticed that to no being registered is a must ive had to blue baby's before but just wasn't sure on the pkd thing an health test I'm afraid theirs so many dodgy breeders on pets4 homes its scarey half of the are not even bsh an the price is so varied I think I've found one an then I notice will be going with first set of vacs an I no good breeders do both sets or their letting them go to early an it puts me of their one man selling 5 queens an he thinks 2 are pregnant why would you do that god know we're they will end up


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes.... It's a battle we have with BYB .... It really does get our backs up 


All the breeders on here register there litters ... So if you need any help just ask before you buy ... We can tell you wants good and what to walk away from 

There is a few BSH breeders on here with litters.. 

Blues are lovely ... I have a blue cream that is staying but I would have loved for her to be a Blue


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Cosmills said:


> Yes.... It's a battle we have with BYB .... It really does get our backs up
> 
> All the breeders on here register there litters ... So if you need any help just ask before you buy ... We can tell you wants good and what to walk away from
> 
> ...


Aww she's lovely  thanks will be vetting through here when I find one lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> yes Lisa i correct there are many many BYBs within the BSH breed - Im not sure about your area but in mine GCCF reg kittens sell quick - took deposits for my current litter of six in 5 days and that was being fussy and turning down people I didnt think were suitable
> 
> Good luck with your search. I love the blues


Lucky you .... Not had a single call ..... Things must be tuff up north


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Cosmills said:


> Lucky you .... Not had a single call ..... Things must be tuff up north


Most probally cos ppl are silly an being taken in by the 250 so called bsh with no papers their seem to be a lot of them your baby's are lovely you can see the quality in your pics


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Another idea is maybe go to a cat show. If you are not in a rush.
That way you can see some cats and also meet the breeders face to face and ask any questions you want.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

jill3 said:


> Another idea is maybe go to a cat show. If you are not in a rush.
> That way you can see some cats and also meet the breeders face to face and ask any questions you want.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Yeah thanks that's a good idea was thinking of showing by blue boy at one time beautiful he was but he was very timid so he wouldn't of enjoyed it then he sadly died at 7 months


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> I your interested in showing i have a show marked girl,she blue bi point,not a blue self though.


I was thinking of showing when I got the boys but only want a pet now I don't even no what a blue bi point is


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww she's lush


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> just for you
> View attachment 121682


Just had a nose at your web site how gorgeous is your boy Cadbury :001_wub: beautiful cats


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Carriers at doors


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Oh dear ... I think I have fallen .... She is a doll
> 
> I can see why you keep looking
> 
> ...


^ ^ This - ladies, I know you like to chat but can you do it in PM or VM rather than someone's thread unless it's relevant to the OP's questions of course


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Lucky you .... Not had a single call ..... Things must be tuff up north


I think its the colour, most people seem to want blue and quite often dont realise how many different colour BSHs there are which is a real shame.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Can I ask another question does the cost of a kitten go up if the father is from good lines an can you get a litter were every kitten is show quality :001_smile:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

No idea about the price question. It is possible to get a litter of potential show kittens but unusual to say the least. Also the word potential - one can see kittens which certainly won't be show quality, but it's much harder to spot the ones which will.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for reply I wouldn't of thought all kitten in a litter would be show quality either


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

To me it's as easy to see who is show quality and who isn't, it can vary by breed though, I can see it early on.

You can have litters that are all worthy of being shown, no cat is perfect.

I've never charged more based on titles, nor does anyone I know. I've only had 1 untitled cat, she didn't like showing as an adult, my cats all have imported lines or are imports, again makes no difference to kitten price.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> To me it's as easy to see who is show quality and who isn't, it can vary by breed though, I can see it early on.
> 
> You can have litters that are all worthy of being shown.
> 
> I've never charged more based on titles, nor does anyone I know. I've only had 1 untitled cat, she didn't like showing as an adult, my cats all have imported lines or are imports, again makes no difference to kitten price.


Thanks was looking at a litter when I asked price their priced a bit higher thAn other an she said cos of the lines an all show quality


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Forgot to say - it's not black & white, show quality or not. There is a whole range from remarkably unlike the breed the cat is up to a Supreme winner.

Lots of show quality cats will achieve CH or PR and no more regardless of how often they are shown under whatever judge. My Havana was one such cat - he made PR but was never going to make Grand as he was a bit narrow and flat between his ears, and they tended to be a bit too upright. His coat was also a bit long, dark and cold - bitter chocolate rather than chestnut brown.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Forgot to say - it's not black & white, show quality or not. There is a whole range from remarkably unlike the breed the cat is up to a Supreme winner.
> 
> Lots of show quality cats will achieve CH or PR and no more regardless of how often they are shown under whatever judge. My Havana was one such cat - he made PR but was never going to make Grand as he was a bit narrow and flat between his ears, and they tended to be a bit too upright. His coat was also a bit long, dark and cold - bitter chocolate rather than chestnut brown.


Thanks I think I will pass on this litter I'm not looking for a show cat just a pet


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If the litter has a kitten that appeals why pass? Nearly all kittens regardless of show potential go to pet homes and will never be shown.

However it sounds like you have some misgivings - that the price has been increased because of the breeding, and the breeder is suggesting all are show kittens when it's unlikely.

Can't really comment without knowing the price and the breeder, and I doubt you want to put those in a public forum. This is where going to some shows and getting to know some breeders helps.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

I havent been to see the litter just enquiring about them an I was told by the breeder the were higher priced because of lines an all the litter were show quality which put me of a bit so not passing up on a kitten I liked cos I never got to that stage


----------

